# Final decision



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

I decided on one of Mr. Gregory Brauns set ups for my 4 lane track. I really like it but I'm hooked on the lifelike cars right now they just straight up boogie. So is anybody into the lifelike cars and if so what mods are you doing? I believe they are the latest release package claims they do 1000mph to scale etc..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Haven't scored the older lifelikes yet but I will. I have some tyco 440's and a ton of the super g's and I thought the super g's were awesome until I got the lifelikes. Kinda considering a patriot or something of that caliber but it's hard to believe they get much quicker.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Geat points AFXToo...... I' got one those freakisly fast Super G+ crs that I run regulary againt my dad's Wizzard Storm ......ad has his Storm set up with sponge silicones,and the bigfoot pickup shoes........ and still my Super G+ beast (whch is 100% stock except for the wide Wizzard double flanged hubs and Wizard silicones) can beat his Storm...although the Storm has the stronger traction magnets and beats my car in the corners.

Traction magnets (neo) for the Tyco 440 chassis can be bought on Ebay from "KJ magnetics" for $6.50 a set plus shipping.

Dad has one of those SRT's....and a couple of the new style LifeLike chassis with the micro neo dot traction magnets. I've put down alot of laps with the SRT......an I don't care for how the chassis handles too much. We even added a pair if Wizzard double flange wheels and slip on silicones....but still...it's hard to get a feel for the breaking loose point on the chassis.....either you hook and run well...or it's total disaster in the corner.

As for the new LL micro neo magnet chassis I actually am warming up to these now. Dad got a couple in last week with a Tomy track lot that I won on Ebay for him. I've been running the cars as stock.....just piled them a bit where needed.....haven't even added silicones yet....which I know will add alot to these chassis. the neos are small onthose chassis.....but strong. In the straights while powering out f the corner you can her the rear rubber lighing up....as it spins and slip to find traction.....those chassis have alot of torque for sure. Corners with these chassis are tricky......and they easily spin out of controller....or even spin around backwards on the track.

Dad and I need to spend some cash on some more slicones and a few other goodies ......so once we do so I plan to put some more time into one of these new LL chassis........


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

First off HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!! Once again thanks TX this forum rocks. Thanks for all the input I agree a 100% with you AFX these LL are touchy. I've convinced myself that the spinning out in corners is from letting off the trigger. It's like someone pulled a E-brake. When I stay on it I set down some real fast laps. Now remember I only have box stock cars that includes my TYCO, AFX and LL. I just snap a pic of them all so I'll post it. I'd like to upgrade at least one of each brand. I was totally sold on the super g's and still thank they rock but right now I must have come across some wicked LL cars. Today will be great I'll family over for real testing and my opinion could be different by tonight.


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

That picture sucked so here is some better ones. 3 TYCO, 2 LIFELIKE, 2 THUNDERJETS and 10 SUPER G'S


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Jonah, nice cars :wave: 

From my experinece, the LL cars tend to spin out from not letting off throttle in time before entering the corner......or by throttling too early while still in the curve. At least that's what I've found so far. Of course this will definately change when you add a set of silicone tires on the rear....... :thumbsup: 

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Jonah!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Awesome advice hey AFX do you have a pic of the 90's stock car body that runs on the Super G's. I just bought 5 more thunderjets I think I may have a problem.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

yea just pull the trigger and go, not really a challenge to me tho. my wife loves em and i use em to run against when no ones here to race. i use a train transformer to keep em moving.i had a bunch with no bodies so super glued on a few diecast 55 and 57 chevies, that makes em handle a bit differently.


----------

